# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Estadíasticas actualizadas sobre energía

## Jonasino

> Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española ha editado un año más, y ya son 30, la publicación estadística anual referente en el ámbito energético y ambiental de nuestro país.
> 
> Energia 2015
> 
> El prontuario "Energía 2015" está disponible con datos estadísticos actualizados sobre las distintas fuentes de energía. Concretamente, la publicación cuenta con información sobre energía primaria y final, electricidad, energía nuclear y residuos radiactivos, petróleo, gas, carbón y renovables. Dedica también un capítulo al cambio climático y otro a la metodología y unidades utilizadas.
> 
> En esta publicación se recogen datos e informaciones actualizadas del sector energético mundial, con el objetivo de reunir y poner a disposición del público información estadística sobre las diversas fuentes de energía, así como la evolución de la demanda o el consumo eléctrico.
> 
> Como todas las publicaciones de Foro Nuclear, "Energía 2015" también está disponible en nuestra página web para facilitar la consulta y descarga de gráficos y tablas. ¡Consúltala!


http://www.foronuclear.org/es/energia/2015

----------

